# When searching for hero's during a war



## squatting dog (Mar 7, 2022)

Look no further then a field medic. They are the true hero's.
When your blood is running on the ground, and then someone takes your hand and tells you your going to be alright you look up and your glad to see a medic because your not ready for the hand of God at 19 years old.


----------

